# necessary to reinstall fglrx after upgrading kernel?[solved]

## pd1986

I read somewhere that fglrx driver should be reinstalled after upgrading kernel. But after kernel upgradation, I didn't see any problems regarding the graphic driver or display performance. So I want to know is it necessary to resinstall fglrx after upgrading kernel? Thanks

kernel upgradation: gentoo-3.4.0 --> gentoo 3.5.2

fglrx driver: ati-drivers-12.6-legacyLast edited by pd1986 on Wed Aug 29, 2012 10:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DirtyHairy

You absolutely have to remerge all packages containing kernel modules --- modules compiled for another kernel version will usually fail and can lead to severe stability issues even if loading can be enforced. In addition, the modules will not be in the module directory of the new kernel, so modprobe won't even find them. If the fglrx module loads after you attempted to upgrade the kernel without a fglrx rebuild, you messed up and still are using the old kernel  :Wink: 

----------

## asturm

```
# eselect kernel list

# eselect kernel set <choose your latest>

# emerge @module-rebuild
```

Then, alter your grub.conf, and

```
# reboot
```

----------

## pd1986

 *DirtyHairy wrote:*   

> You absolutely have to remerge all packages containing kernel modules --- modules compiled for another kernel version will usually fail and can lead to severe stability issues even if loading can be enforced. In addition, the modules will not be in the module directory of the new kernel, so modprobe won't even find them. If the fglrx module loads after you attempted to upgrade the kernel without a fglrx rebuild, you messed up and still are using the old kernel 

 

Thanks, but I've already removed the old kernel. It seems to work fine, but I've no idea. Anyway, I will re-emerge it.

----------

## pd1986

 *genstorm wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # eselect kernel list
> 
> ...

 

Thanks, I've done this. But your advice let me find another problem. I've already removed the old kernel by emerge --depclean, but I could still see the old kernel by eselect, and the old kernel's directory and files are still there in "/usr/src/". However, make menuconfig doesn't work. what is the problem?

----------

## gorkypl

'Removed' from portage or from /boot ?

Excuse me for such a question, but I've seen many such cases in the past.

'uname -a' may be a great help.

Edit:

If you have read the portage output, you would know that you have to remove the remainings of kernel sources manually.

----------

## pd1986

 *gorkypl wrote:*   

> 'Removed' from portage or from /boot ?

 

Both

I solved this problem. I tried removing the remaining directory of the old kernel in "/usr/src/". The old kernel seen by eselect disappeared too. Sorry for disturbing

----------

## DirtyHairy

And sorry for answering despide the thread is marked as closed, but, to clarify: neither removing the package via emerge nor deleting the directory in /usr/src will remove the compiled kernel image or the modules, you'll have to do this yourself. As long as those are there, you can still boot and fully use the kernel, you just cannot anymore compile any modules.

----------

## pd1986

 *DirtyHairy wrote:*   

> And sorry for answering despide the thread is marked as closed, but, to clarify: neither removing the package via emerge nor deleting the directory in /usr/src will remove the compiled kernel image or the modules, you'll have to do this yourself. As long as those are there, you can still boot and fully use the kernel, you just cannot anymore compile any modules.

 

Thanks a lot for your advice

----------

